# hunter friendly motels in SE



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking for some hunter friendly hotel/motels in the SE..for next week.
Any tips greatly appreciated.
would like to have a bird cleaning area on the grounds if possible.
looking around the Lidgerwood area west of 29, and south of 94.
Richland, Sargent cty if possible..
Help.............! Just found out we have to concentrate on that area due to time constraints.. 
Dont know how the huntin's been there, but it seems to be ok.
THANKS AS USUAL.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Look no further than the Lidgerwood Motel. I believe the owners name is Curt and he used to post here often. You should find the accomodations very 'hunter friendly'. The bar just West of there in Geneseo serves some of the best burgers on the planet.


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply..
I saw that one online and it looks perfect!!! 
Availability may be an issue though last minute and all.
THANKS FOR THE TIP!


----------



## Fireman13 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was just there. Had to stay in Whapeton as kids wanted a pool. Lots of places to stay there if The Motel is full. Only 35 minutes away. Others stayed at The Motel in Lidgerwood and said it was great. The Steakhouse and Cafe there has great burgers and fries as well. The Corner Bar had really cold beer.

Hunting was OK lots of hunters on the public stuff, but the corn is almost gone, so it will push more birds out to the thicker public plots,

Good Luck!


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

The Lidgerwood motal is probably your best bet. Like Fireman13 said the public stuff is getting the crap pounded out of it as there are Alot of hunters in that area. The T & E Steakhouse and Cafe in Liquerville...oops, I ment Lidgerwood, is a good place to grab a bite.


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

DANG!!!
Thanks guys, but it does sound like the crowds are in the SE from your posts..
Oh well, I got the last open room at the motel for next week..
seems to be mostly duck/goose shooters, but some pheasant dudes too.
They said the same thing about the corn situation.. Getting harvested now so the birds will be concentrating..
I hope the locals are OK with giving tips like these..
If they are, we are in HIGH COTTON!
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Guys! Thanks for all the kind words about our Motel. 
jurso and his wife were here for a short spell, we had a nice visit in the local pub, I gotta say they are two very nice people. (very fun to visit with) They are welcome here anytime.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok Curty, spill it........who bought the :beer: and was it realllllllly cold? (after todays heat wave this would be a good job for G/O, delivering cold root beers to the field) :wink:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> Ok Curty, spill it........who bought the :beer: and was it realllllllly cold? (after todays heat wave this would be a good job for G/O, delivering cold root beers to the field) :wink:


I bought a round and it was verrrrrry cold. We handled the beer well, no bottles hit the floor and we didnt spill a drop. :lol:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> Ok Curty, spill it........who bought the :beer: and was it realllllllly cold? (after todays heat wave this would be a good job for G/O, delivering cold root beers to the field) :wink:


 Leave the root out of my beer!! I wanna Bud Light. :beer:

Where the heck is G/O anyways?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

G/O is still busy ear tagging roosters. Or maybe he's looking for a new avatar. He'll come up for air when season is over.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

G/O is temporarily boycotting the site. I think too much bashing and too much controversay. :eyeroll:

I personally miss his perspective, well sometimes I miss his opinion.

I 2nd the Bud request! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

deacon said:


> G/O is temporarily boycotting the site.


He's "boycotted the site" before and came back....with time.

Why does everything have to be so dramatic? If you want to debate contraversial issues, expect contraversial responses.

Back to the topic, glad you had a great time jurso.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

[quote="Chris HustadHe's "boycotted the site" before and came back....with time.

[/quote]

Yes he has, he "will be back" just like the terminator.

Cannot wait to get back out when the deer hunters are finished. A little snow cover would be nice.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

just like herpes........ :wink:

Now I'm just messing around so don't get all ******!!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words there Curty!! :wink: 
Next time I'll buy ya a round, as long as i dont get no trouble from the wifey over it...
Had a great time, plenty of birds, but didnt know how much you gotta work for em.. Especially during deer week.. That was kinda bummer, but what can ya do..
Oh well, my liscense is good for another 7 days, so maybe Xmas week I'll do another bonzai run west..
Thanks for everything and take care..


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Had a great time, plenty of birds, but didnt know how much you gotta work for em.


Figure roughly a mile of cattails per rooster shot. Does that seem in the ballpark to the rest of you fellows? Some days easy, some days nothing.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Seems pretty close to me.


----------

